# Bandsaw motor RPM???



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I found an old bandsaw but the motor is not working. It is a 3/4 hp,1725 RPM. My brother has a 3/4 hp 3450 RPM. Will this work or would it be to fast???


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Check the size of the pulleys. Check yours and your brothers. To get the same blade speed the motor pulley would have be half as large if you get the 3450 rpm motor. Get a 3/4 hp with 1725. they are available. don't try to double the speed on the blade.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea, his motor wasn't on a saw, just one he had. I was afraid it would be to fast. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You could use his motor but change the pulleys. I think on my saw they are both (pulleys) are 2.5 inch dia. I would probably change the one on the lower wheel to a 5 inch and buy a longer belt. That would keep the speed the same as now and you would have a larger motor. If the pulley is too small it is hard on the belts. They don't grip well either.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you tried fixing the motor? A lot of times, all that's needed is to blow out the accumulated sawdust, fix a loose wire, or replace a capacitor.

Regardless, you're going to have to adjust the pulley sizes when stepping up motor RPM.

If you do decide to use the 3450 motor, use the SFPM calculator here.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Why are you afraid of getting the saw too fast? What are you going to cut with it?


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Just cutting wood but was afraid it would hurt the bearings on the wheels? The motor bogged down and stopped when it was on 110, when we changed it to 220 it runs for just a second and then trips the breaker??


----------

